# Ho Ho Ho HPC’s Ultra-Powerful Typhoon Pro Electric Mountain Bike Makes Landfall



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

Woke up Xmas morning to this linked on a Yahoo Business news feed:

five-most-read-gadget-gear

typhoon-pro-electric-mountain-bike









I grumble because the hype says "bicycle" or "electric bicycle" and even "an electrically assisted pedal bicycle with the soul of a dirt bike..."

Forget Class 1, 2 or 3; this isn't even a moped it's a frickin electric motorcycle.

But mainstream marketing is pushing this as an "electric bicycle" and "mountain bike".

No good can come from this.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

That is a weird frame design.... I wonder how strong that frame can be once it gets taken off some big jumps....


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

Klurejr said:


> That is a weird frame design.... I wonder how strong that frame can be once it gets taken off some big jumps....


Quick and easy. Italian-made Harley-Davidsons from the 60's and 70's were built this way. I owned several and yes they don't hold up well to jumping without reinforcement.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

One more nail in the access coffin.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Moe Ped said:


> Quick and easy. Italian-made Harley-Davidsons from the 60's and 70's were built this way. I owned several and yes they don't hold up well to jumping without reinforcement.


Those forks and the rear shock just scream "take me off a big jump" but the frame is saying "noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo"

lol...


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

For I.C.E. motorcycle designs a "backbone" frame can work well where the engine is part of the structure. Not the case here. I'm guessing the motor here is a "rotary" (as opposed to "radial" in aircraft-speak) and that may add to the charm. Or not.


----------



## tahoebeau (May 11, 2014)

Moe Ped said:


> But mainstream marketing is pushing this as an "electric bicycle" and "mountain bike".
> 
> No good can come from this.


Well, it has pedals and an electric motor. For 99.99% of people, that is all that is needed to qualify as an "electric bicycle" and be used on any trail that allows ebikes.

I see a lot of good coming from this now since it is inevitable and will only continue with more power and speed. Having electric bikes like these promoted as the ultimate ebike is exactly what we need for land managers to see so they realize where the ebike industry is headed and what it means to allow ebikes (as 99% of the population defines them) on non-motorized trails.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

tahoebeau said:


> Well, it has pedals and an electric motor. For 99.99% of people, that is all that is needed to qualify as an "electric bicycle" and be used on any trail that allows ebikes.
> 
> I see a lot of good coming from this now since it is inevitable and will only continue with more power and speed. Having electric bikes like these promoted as the ultimate ebike is exactly what we need for land managers to see so they realize where the ebike industry is headed and what it means to allow ebikes (as 99% of the population defines them) on non-motorized trails.


9.4 HP on non-motorized trails!?!?

Surely you jest.

If not; dream on.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Moe Ped said:


> 9.4 HP on non-motorized trails!?!?
> 
> Surely you jest.
> 
> If not; dream on.


Think his point is land managers will prohibit them on non motorized trails since this is what ebikes could come down to.....or not being able to tell the difference between a 250w ebike and this.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

If anyone can’t tell the difference between a 250w Class 1 and this monstrosity they need new glasses! Simply putting pedals on a motorcycle won’t fool anyone, although it is good for getting people all worked up on forums. HPC has been doing this for years, they promote heavily and then only sell a tiny handful of their overpriced electric motorcycles.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

WoodlandHills said:


> If anyone can't tell the difference between a 250w Class 1 and this monstrosity they need new glasses! Simply putting pedals on a motorcycle won't fool anyone, although it is good for getting people all worked up on forums. HPC has been doing this for years, they promote heavily and then only sell a tiny handful of their overpriced electric motorcycles.


Meh, land managers would rather not have to discern at all. I'ts far to easy just to ban all of them, which tact do you think they will take? Especially after becoming exposed to what they're in store for.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

WoodlandHills said:


> If anyone can't tell the difference between a 250w Class 1 and this monstrosity they need new glasses! Simply putting pedals on a motorcycle won't fool anyone, although it is good for getting people all worked up on forums. HPC has been doing this for years, they promote heavily and then only sell a tiny handful of their overpriced electric motorcycles.


Really?

Class 1 legal:


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

WoodlandHills said:


> If anyone can't tell the difference between a 250w Class 1 and this monstrosity they need new glasses!


What is a 250w class 1? Is there now a 4th class? Class 1, class 2, class 3 and now a new class set with a max of 250w? (Not that anyone knows or would care about ebike class unless on this forum.)

Me thinks you do not know much of anything about ebikes here in the states with that comment.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

Sorry, misspoke when I posted “250w”, too much Xmas cheer. My point is still the same: HPC’s business model involves triggering controversy with electric motorcycles that have pedals. They have been doing this since day one with no discernible impact on any riding area anywhere. They sell one or two to rich morons and then move on to another project. BTW, the premises of HPC are smaller than the average LBS, more of a roll up workshop with a tiny office/showroom: even if they wanted, they can’t build more than a handful of electric motorcycles a month. At least that was the case a couple of years ago when I paid them a visit.


----------



## og-mtb (Sep 23, 2018)

life behind bars said:


> Meh, land managers would rather not have to discern at all. I'ts far to easy just to ban all of them, which tact do you think they will take? Especially after becoming exposed to what they're in store for.


Yup.

That's what's happening around here. Signs are popping up to reflect the decisions as well.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

og-mtb said:


> Yup.
> 
> That's what's happening around here. Signs are popping up to reflect the decisions as well.
> 
> View attachment 1230666


Same. My LMs didn't want to be bothered trying to sort it all out.

WH is correct though, HPC sells highly marked up garbage to people with more money than sense, and I doubt very many units.

Emtbs right at, or slightly over the 750w limit will certainly be a thing, as well as small emotos which may or may not look like an ebike. We're already seeing both on our motorized and non motorized trails, even though the non moto singletrack trails are off limits to ebikes.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Harryman said:


>


just wow.


----------

